# Finally able to do a little shooting again, starting out simple



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I haven't shot for about a week due to the cold temperatures... so today it's about 45 degrees and feels good enough to shoot outside. So I thought I'd just light some matches with my slingshot. When you haven't shot for a while, it can be more difficult than you may think!

Don't pay attention to what time the clock says... it's time is way off, it's just there to provide a sweeping second hand to show no time missing.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The wind blew your match out and cheated you on the followup extinguisher shot ! Which you would have had. It seemed like you scraped it almost every time. Its always great to watch the Master shoot.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Youuuu Betttt! -- Tex


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Always a pleasure to watch you shoot Sir.

Pity about the cold; it has been "freezing" here also.

But not too cold to shoot outdoors, rugged up, overnight lows of 16 to 18 degrees C.

Which when I lived in Darwin, Australia, for 10 years before moving here, is dang cold.
Definately track suit weather for me at least.

I trust all is well for yourself and your family; and best regards for the upcoming Christmas festivities.

Cheers Allan Leigh


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

Actually, this is the video I was looking for. Many shots in one video. So many times that match was clipped. Proof of a level of consistency that is really nice to watch. Thanks


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Never get tired of watching the Master at work.????


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Bill, the MOST impressive thing is how consistent you are ... you banged that match time after time. I have never seen anybody who can shoot a slingshot that consistently. Just amazing.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Fantastic shooting Bill and I like the little leather ammo pouch


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

All I can say is your the best I have ever seen with a slingshot...What dedication you have for the love of the slingshot..Best to you in many years to come..

AKA Oldmiser


----------

